# School me on new shotguns on the market



## yellowfin (Jun 2, 2016)

Have been using the same 11-87 for ever, wood stock and blue barrel. I am interested in buying a new shotgun that is a little more "swamp ready" I know Remington makes a rifle that is coated and they call it the XCR or somthing that is corrosion resistant. Any shot guns out there people can recommend?


----------



## Graffam (Jun 2, 2016)

I've got a synthetic 11-87 and it's been a great gun, if you like your 11-87 I would just go with that.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 2, 2016)

What kind of price point are you considering? I added the Browning A5 3.5" 26" BL camo to my semi-auto collection & have been really satisfied. Of course anything that begins w a "B" usually fairs well IMO especially for waterfowl. Good luck


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 2, 2016)

If you want to stay under 1k look at a franchi or versa Max sportsman. If you want to spend more browning maxus or A5 , beratta A400 or beneli would be the way to go. I have an extrema and love it but my god that A5 shoulders so good.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jun 2, 2016)

Shooting a Browning Cynergy waterfowl o/u and won't be buying another duck gun. Best purchase iv made yet. Sold my super Vinci cause I knew it would never leave the gun cabinet


----------



## king george (Jun 3, 2016)

When you narrow it down to two, try your best to find someone who has them so you can shoot them. I used to shoot a 870, I have a SBE2  BIG difference. Took a min to get use to it, but I absolutely love the gun. good luck


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 3, 2016)

Shot the same old gun last 20 plus years. Free one handed down and a 20 guage. Its ugly and kills them all the same. Hit some far ones and miss close too. Free is the best for me here.a 1k$ gun is ammo for the next ten years and i eat the same.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 3, 2016)

If it were me and I was just going to throw down on a new gun it would be a Benelli SBE2. At 700ish Stoeger makes a solid gun, it's a little bulky but I've never pulled the trigger and it not fire. I also have a Berreta a300 outlander. It's going to be 800+ but lighter and feels better in my hands than the stoeger. It just shoots 3" shells though, which isn't a problem for me. Franchi makes a good gun for closer to 1000 that people seem to like, I've never fired one but it feels good.


----------



## willsmon (Jun 3, 2016)

I catch a lot of heck about my stoeger, but I swear it is perfect considering what I paid for it and how much I use it.  The gun has killed a whole lot of birds and been punished without giving me trouble.  I clean it very very infrequently and it almost always works as long as I feed it shells that it likes.  Black plastic and flat black barrel and action...when the barrel starts to ruse I just sand it down and spray paint it.  I think I paid under $500 for it new.  If you are ok with not being able to reliably shoot a few types of shells I would recommend it.  It has shot thousands of shells and doesn't skip a beat.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 4, 2016)

First thing. Get one that fits. 
Next make sure you can pay for it.
Beware of the man with one gun. He can shot it well.
I have a new Browning A5 and I love it. I have an M1 and it is a great. I love my Super X 3.  But i always have an old 870 in the boat.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Jun 4, 2016)

Have you ever noticed that everyone says the gun they have is the best? Go to a skeet shooting range and shoot a few that they have for rentals or that others there have. Most people will let you shoot their guns. Find one that you like and buy it.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 4, 2016)

And as far as looks go that new A5 in bottomland looks sweet to me. Ducks will probably just fly down in your boat and surrender that thing looks so nasty.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 4, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Have you ever noticed that everyone says the gun they have is the best? Go to a skeet shooting range and shoot a few that they have for rentals or that others there have. Most people will let you shoot their guns. Find one that you like and buy it.


What works for you may not be what he wants. The man ask for advice. You gave good advice. I dont think anybody has said which gun was best.People are telling him what they shoot.


----------



## mcagle (Jun 4, 2016)

As others have stated, get one that fits YOU!  I really like the browning a5, but it doesn't fit me as well as others so I didn't buy one. My go to guns are a sbe2 and a sx3. I'm not saying they are better than others, but they fit me well and I shoot them well. They are reliable as long as they are took care of.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 5, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> And as far as looks go that new A5 in bottomland looks sweet to me. Ducks will probably just fly down in your boat and surrender that thing looks so nasty.



That's exactly what happened here ... lol


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 6, 2016)

brittonl said:


> That's exactly what happened here ... lol



Outstanding


----------



## Woadie (Jun 9, 2016)

I shoot an A400 and sbe2.   The a400 kicks less and has the corrosion resistant internal parts.  I like them both but get what fits you the best like everyone else has said.


----------



## chase870 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just go old school. Buy a 870 express super mag don't worry about a cool finish put the battle scars on it and kill birds when it gets lost or is no longer of use you will only be out 300 bucks. Then buy another and repeat. BTW the 870 will work in all conditions


----------

